# Alvey reels..... please enlighten me?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, with all this talk of rod & reel combo's, i've been checking out my mums alvey reel in their garage and been wondering some stuff...

I know they last forever... thats a great good point, are there any more? and are their any bad points about them? Do u only use them on beach rods?

Does anyone use them on the yaks?

anything else would be pretty helpful thanks heaps!

(Amart all sports in coffs have a huge fishing sale atm and they have them pretty cheap, always looking for things to add to my collection hehe)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdlezBwAAEfXgAAQQYcBKhQAP///oDABmpkAimnqPQ1PQmgA0DQGiYgKekep5IGIaASp6ECEekaTZUemo9NT1KAgXrj158+d0iFRscj5whXrNPezpHuj7+J3+/lfQiTFUDBJoaEsFm2DsWHaqIvRkzMEHteCPc7UmgRMeo2S1ZFuOdeu9MKl2vpVvoflxYSShhgsjv2HsRr6m+SfNhlVDaRxvaiuxktz8aTZN+3zS6iwDI2B9t/1bZPsrI9VRmZhklIC8i3ncSEXOYzvzk5Vh7nCS0fHOdUfQuQsW2GLCwNI5mAg48HnUfDBbIHUAsH1p0SwvaPHSxQ1wUs5jtysYtkUuZbZc6hOU60FKERssnmU/OtoIZTdIEdnQ8OzPJkzTrJLaJIHJv5WyM4Y78m8P116a6VFr46DRoNL9YaHidvqcuuzI98ZFUKLsuUabK5Msx2Rmq31Z5Zc1TvOnZp2uo6WnpENmUwwGiDehNqwGaILFdl8M2p8allKGF/lKifAljDO2kxL/i7kinChIbK9mDg=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerrie the queenslanders will queue to get on this thread, I have a bias and have more Alveys than anything else 500 [5"] to 650 [6 1/2"]

They are heavier than other reels but modern ones are better nowadays, and are always used with a short rod butt about 5" to 9", and a longer rod is better, and use the rod like a ****** rod let the rod play the dives of the fish.

I have a mix of drag [C series] and plain [A series], the drag is used the same as any other type of, and the plain are palmed by your hand under the reel as a drag source.

They require a swivel to stop line twist, but the swivel issue is heavily overstated as a problem by non users, and I rig the same as any other reel.

Only use mono as any of the braids will cut you fingers, and with light mono you will have no problem casting an unweighted yabbie

If you drop it in the sand wash it in the water and its clean, if its wet, shake it and its dry, and a drop of oil on spindle and handles and turntable every 6 months and its happy

On the yak with bait I use an 8' rod and an Alvey 500 BC with 6lb mono for bait fishing[I set the drag to about 1/3 the BS, and palm for any extra drag rather than readjust], and the usual rod and eggbeater for lures, the little 500 I bought for my grandson but find it great on the yak and any model up to a 600 would be OK, while for the beach 600 and 650 shine.

Think you would find Alveys a worthy addition to your tackle


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a whole collection of dads old alveys as well as a few newer ones i have bought. I use a 650 with drag for all my beach and rock fishing. I dont know how many times ive dropped it on the rocks and is still perfect. and in summer fishing in the surf I wade out to my waist and just dont care if the reel gets wet    . as for weight the older bakelite and fiberglass jobs can be heavy but the newer graphite composit and plastic ones are quite light.

Lee


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Depends on whether its an old-school direct wind (handles are fixed to the spool) or one of them new-fangled ones with a drag, or even gears.

The original Alvey is completely different to use from any other kind of reel. It has no drag but does have a tension nut so you can stop the reel freespooling, but it also makes it hard to wind. The glory of this reel is that it will cop any abuse and will cast decent weights a long way. Also, you fight the fish directly so there is a real sense of battle as you have to work to give line just as you work to gain line. Downsides are line twist from the sidecast mechanism and the lack of drag means you have to be a good judge when giving line, rather than rely on a preset drag - too much pressure and you break the line or pull the hooks, too little and you can be spooled.

The newer ones with drags are a compromise, with complexity meaning they are not as knock-about but still having the downside of line twist.

I have an older style one (625A) for beach fishing but wouldn't consider using one anywhere else


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks heaps guys! its good to get some info from different people...


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Kerrie,

I am an Alvey man (read old fart) and swear by them.

I was raised on them and until recently, scoffed at people using anything else.

Where they really shine is in bait fishing - particularly casting unweighted yabbies (nippers ) for bream.

Generally, an alvey will perform best with a longer, slow taper rod with a short butt length - no more than 200 mm. the 500 or 5 inch model is an ideal estuary GP model.
The alveys are bigger and heavier than their egbeater couterparts and definately take a little more to master but they are well worth the effort.

The bigger models with drag are particularly good for targeting large pelagics and through surf. They will NEVER let you down and even with the roughest of treatment, will outlast and outperform anything else available.(waiting for the southern blokes with their big dollar overheads and dainty little egg beaters to chime in here)


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

definitely get yourself and alvey or 10. They are excellent reels, and almost indestructible. I have always fished alvey's, and only recently started using eggbeaters to give it a go.

For my money I wouldn't use anything else on my surf outfit, and have used a few for deep water fishing from our boat.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Kerrie,

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, Alveys are deefinitely a wonderful fishing tool. I have several myself and use them for all sorts of fishing. My fav's are the boat series (which are fixed and only drop straight down) coupled with an Ugly Stik rod. For what it's worth, here are my thoughts on the goods and the bads:

Goods:
Indestructable;
My favorite is an older version of the 725C52 model and it has been awesome for tackling bigger fish because of the power you get from the 1:1 ratio and the amount of line you can fish with. The spool is very solid and the large handles feel great when you've got something pulling on the other end.
My next favorite would be an earlier version of the 456 MKII model and it is wonderful for both trawling and bottom buncing with lighter gear. Once again you can fit massive amounts of line on it and while the mould is plastic, I have put it through it's paces a bunch of times and it handles itself well.

Bads:
I made the mistake of getting one of the beach/surf combos from K-Mart and have hardly used it since. The reel fits bugger all line and does not feel solid. It has none of the drag setup of the models above and when I hooked something big off Barling's Beach (South East) it certainly wasn't up to the task.
If you over spool the reels and let the sinkers drop too fast on the boat models, you can get a bit of overspin which puts line across the handles or around the back across the centre bolt and any leavers. This is not a biggy - almost never happens and takes about 5 seconds to fix but once or twice I've been distracted and not noticed until something took the end and I was trying to pull it in - little bit messy 
In the boat series, I highly recommend going for the models where the handle is not a fixed toggle off the spool. My second fav reel above is like that and while it doesn't cause any great issue, I do have more control with the other one which has this advantage.

Hope this helps and have a great weekend.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't like them........dont like bait casters either.

You'll find people who like them have been using them for a long time and are very much use to them. If you want to use one, I would recommend getting someone to show you how and then get a lot of practice in.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Kerrie

I've been having a love affair with Alveys for a while now.
I love their simplicity and rarely take anything else off the rocks and beach. I have a number of direct wind A & B models as well as a few dragged C and BCV models. But I always seem to find myself going back to the simpler direct wind models, It's more fun using your palm as the drag  . I also use a 550B on a sloppy Snyder Mag Bream rod for casting unweighted nippers at bream and whiting while wading the flats. I know its pretty old fashioned but In summer theres nothing better  Sometimes its nice to go low-tec :lol: . Never used them off the yak though. But as others have said they would be a simple, no fuss, robust reel for offshore kayak work. I have been thinking of setting up one of my 550 0r 600 models for the kayak, but I never make it offshore.

There are always a couple of pages of Alveys on E-Bay.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

How did the old Alvey speel go?

Oh yeah, "It's the Alvey Reel that fills the creel"

still applies.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love Alvey and agree with what everyone has said.
Bring on being able to directly feel the fish eating!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The 650C loaded with 30lb mono off the stones is the ultimate jewfish reel when bait fishing.

Nothing beats that burning feeling on your palm of your hand.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh and while we're on Alveys

What about their old tackle boxs? I love them.

My wife nicked one of mine to keep her jewelery in. :lol: 
Imaging how many are sitting in sheds around the nation. When ever I come across one I grab it. Got one from my uncles garage last weekend. He was like "What that old thing can't belive you want it, been sitting there for 30years". :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Camel, I've got a couple for 'stuff' and I gave one to the lady and she put stationary in it.
Great tackle boxes!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Best bait fishing yakko's tackle box in the world.

Bloody priceless if you can get them.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, i'm sold... i may have to get one! if not for kayak fishing, then for off the beach or rocks.... i'm not living on the mid north coast for nothing lol!

thanks for all the input! (mite have to get some lessons off my mumsie!)


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

hairymick said:


> Best bait fishing yakko's tackle box in the world.





camel said:


> What about their old tackle boxs? I love them.


Always carry one of these on the yak with me. Love them & love my alvey's  
Kerrie,being someone who loves their yabbies, you can't beat that direct connection to the bait you get with an alvey.
Going out with Miss Nicci for a crack at some land based bream tonight 8) 
Me & my alvey, Miss Nicci & her eggbeater :evil: 
She tells me she was born in Queensland.... but I'm starting to have my doubts.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerrie here is a link with Alvey details http://www.ausfish.com.au/alvey/

I prefer a drag model for the kayak and use 500BC [under the General Purpose heading at left], and on the beach rarely take any of the drag models anymore, and prefer the feel of a fish through the palm rather than let a drag do the work, and find it more satisfying....on the subject of their drags I had a 2+ hour fight on the rocks one night and no sign of a drag failure [650C bakelite spool in mid 60s] and never saw the fish, so feel you can be confident in a drag model if you go that way

The modern graphite models in all sizes are lighter, and with the wear areas in metal seem as durable as the early models

Alvey put out a little how to fish pocket guide for about $3, at most tackle shops and a good read and heaps of tips on most popular species whether using an Alvey or not.

I also have an old 2 tier bakelite tackle box, and like Mick will never figure why they stopped making them, pure gold


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQEe+DsAABRfgAAQQAW1krYkEAAv79+gIABoYzRAAA9EZPUND1A1U/TRR5CeJkmagwgfqaLqTEKRkAhVBCnQAB7A0w+E8mDm1jTf5YDlkS6HovlUCH1EPbUb+hjojFXJpE6ui8mcqytvXt+vo7VawQI7lbkJviqFW0ehuGfXKUJiDRK3o0NnzKlhsKzgXckU4UJABHvg7A==


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Dodge, thats gives heaps of info!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Anyone played with the 426BE yet? Looks nice and light, and a good option for the yak?


Red, possibly good in deep water when you are only dropping a bait to the bottom or feeding out to troll, but I like a reel that can cast as well on the yak


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Anyone played with the 426BE yet? Looks nice and light, and a good option for the yak?
> 
> http://www.alvey.com.au/default.asp?contentID=671
> 
> Red.


Hi mate,

Jay and I have a 456BE each which are also very light and sensational on the yak. Fits a heap of line and is reasonably strong - still a plastic reel though with little handle toggle thingies. Have had them for about 18 months and have used mine almost every weekend for the last 12 or so months with no issues. Drag is reasonably smooth - I set mine light and use my thumb on the inside edge of the reel.

Let me know if there's anything specific you need to know.

Have fun!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcK3ObsAACPfgAAQUIeAAgSgEAo/7/6gMADNoIptT0mjTamgGg00bUBqm1DyjaQAMQABqntCCmTaj0TJkBiLmCEZhBWq0pzJ0SktXyK5xg30GjN7DF1V9pyeBIfmFJamVtMz25N7jp3loTvOEGA+47KEFfy8ILEyEwpJUxkyGI9CQMYyhwoJFV8iERzgJErNKn0xVGuabL1vmiByqG/FoxMCAYGUww3e5ersMOL3aN+wpm9IEXeeC9XFMONXrnNRTorNk6MFtsDoLUYfhUqBiFI/i7kinChIYVuc3YA=


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Another thing to consider is once you use any size lower than the 500 sizes you get a noticeably slower retrieve rate. Not the best if your bottom bashing offshore. 
One reel I've had my eye on for a yak alvey rod is the 55BE. It has the best of both worlds with all the benefits of a direct wind Alvey, yet with the flick of the anti-reverse switch you have an alvey with a proper drag. Unlike the A models where once you tighten up the drag nob its also hard to wind.

55BE
http://www.alvey.com.au/default.asp?contentID=519#


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

camel said:


> Unlike the A models where once you tighten up the drag nob its also hard to wind.
> 
> 55BE


I have a 550C in my collection and its a good diameter [same as 55], but the 550 spool is to wide for a boat rod.

The nut on the A series is only for removing end play on the spool and to tighten up when transporting, and was never intended as a drag, and the reel is used while spinning freely.

C and E in model descriptions are the only drag models

When I was rock fishing I bought the first model 650E that Alvey produced, and after using for about 18 months it became the only Alvey I ever offloaded, and much prefer all drag C, or plain A


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Dodge

I see what your saying, but because the nut is shaped as a star drag nut, punters (including me when I got my first A model) always think its the drag. Most my use with alveys is pulling powerful fish out of tight and nasty territory and I have found the dragged (C's) diabolical in this case, I always go for an A or an E that has its anti-reverse switched off. 
Why did you offload your E when its basically the same as an A, when the E's drag mechanism/anti-reverse is switched off?
Was there a problem with it? 
I'd class my 650BE as my favorite, most versatile alvey(off the rocks and beachs, its a bit big for the kayak though). Thats why I reckon the 55BE would be a perler. With my C's I often miss the power you loose through not having the handles attached directly to the spool.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

IMHO the 500 to the 600 series are probably the most versatile reels of the lot.

I particularly like the 55B series, coupled to an 8ft, slow taper, soft action rod (with a short butt length.

http://www.alvey.com.au/default.asp?contentID=519

The 55B has a much narrower spool than the 550 models and is a lot lighter.

I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than the 500 series. The small diametre of rells smaller than this require too much winding to retrieve line and twist is a greater problem with them. The smaller 400 series side-casts ae correctly viewed as kids reels. They work beautifully but really aren't up to many of the tasks we want them for.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

camel said:


> Why did you offload your E when its basically the same as an A, when the E's drag mechanism/anti-reverse is switched off?
> Was there a problem with it?


Anthony, no the offload was purely my mind set.

I came to Alvey from an overhead,and eggbeater reels background, and bought a 650C [18lb Schneider mono] for use as a rock hopper and being used to lift and wind on retrieve [learned from the other styles of reel] and was immediately comfortable with it from the outset, and whenever extra drag was required just began palming the bottom of the spool until the line started singing [lovely sound, that] and when the fish was turned or lost, I resumed my retrieve.

Bought a 600A for light surf fishing and loved that style of fishing where your hand dictated the outcome, and purely you and the fish having a go at each other, with mixed results dependent on your own skills.

When the E model came along in varnished timber spool it was the ants pants to me so I bought the 650E and was the first sold in Port Macquarie

On the rare occasion on the rocks I had wanted to lift a dead weight on the rocks, I was so used to just palming the C on the lift [or lock the drag], I decided I was not getting such a big gain in performance by using an E model and as I said in the earlier reply later sold it to bloke who fished cliffs near Bonny Hills where every fish was a dead lift.

With the exception of the little drag reel on the kayak, I rarely use any of the C models now, and for about the last 15 years get more enjoyment from the A models mounted on a 4144; but funnily have more C than A models

By the way on the later Alveys I hacksawed off all the points from the plastic centre nut, and reduce it just to a circle slightly larger than the nut insert....the fancy shape is just marketing I feel, but can more easily catch any stray line



hairymick said:


> IMHO the 500 to the 600 series are probably the most versatile reels of the lot.


Agree Mick


----------



## DRUMMERBOY (May 29, 2007)

Like most of you guys and gals I just love my Alveys. I have a 650 surf champion star drag, a 500 bcxl and a 600bc lever drag. Although the 500bcxl is a lite easy cast and is matched to a slow taper 10'6" low mount rod I have caught some nice pigs on it. This reel would be great on a short lite boat rod from the yak. Check them out, I love them.
Cheers Greg


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wrote to Alvey reels yesterday asking what they consider to be the best reels for kayak fishing, and this is the reply I received:

Hi Simon,

For estuary fishing and tossing plastics you could consider a 500BC
which is a 5" lightweight reel ideal for use on rods around the 7ft
mark. Alternatively a 45BC would suit rods around the 6 to 7ft length
and is a little more compact. The thing to remember is that a larger
diameter will give you a faster retrieve, has greater winding power and
also holds a little more line.

With regard to the offshore Kingie fishery - hold your breath a little
longer if you can. I am currently working with our design engineer to
develop / modify a reel which suites exactly this application. I do a
little of this kind of thing myself and together with a few local
offshore kayak fisho's this reel is currently a 'works in progress'. At
this stage I can't release to much detail other than to say the
specially designed Kayak reel will be ideally suited to Offshore
trolling and casting, will feature a huge line capacity and have all the
usual reliable Alvey gizmo's like ratchet, drag on/off etc. Best of all,
like most Alvey reels it will be able to withstand a good drink of salty
water whilst in the kayak and perfect for trolling around the headlands.
This reel will suit rods around 7 - 8ft. 
Release date is at least a few months away yet so send me an email
around November and I will let you know how it's progressing.

For now, take a look at http://www.alvey.com.au and take a tour of the website
which may be of some help in the short term.

Good fishing and we will be in touch later in the year.

Rob Duncan

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Simon...awesome! :?  

I am spending *way* too much money on gear and now you have to go and show me that! Now I will *have* to buy one, and then a rod to match, all in an effort to find the elusive hoodlum king.....

Still if they last a lifetime, it may actually *save* me money, so it will be a good thing! Right?

Dave


----------

